# Mathews SQ2



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

Since I got the ok to buy a new bow (pliers and a blow torch really works!) I have narrowed it down to several bows. The one that sticks out is the Mathews SQ2. It is new this year and I went and shot one at my local pro shop. It is unbelievably quiet. I thought my current bow was quiet after all the tweaking, but this bow right off the shelf makes my old one sound like a freight train.

It is a 31" axle to axle bow and that is what I have been leaning towards.

The closest contender is the Mathews FX. It is about $150 less, but doesn't have the harmonic dampning built into the riser so I would need to buy and replace limb savers. The FX is also larger with it being 34" axle to axle. 

decisions decisions...


----------



## Oct.1 (Jun 29, 2000)

If it fits good, feels good and you can afford it. Go for it.
If your like me you won't be happy if you don't have what you wanted in the first place.
Mathews has one of the best names in the industry.
It sounds like you were impressed when you shot it.
Now go get it.

It sure is fun spending someone else's money.


----------



## SAK (Dec 12, 2000)

I still think Mathews bows are overpriced and overrated but to each his own!


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

For what it's worth, I've owned two Mathews bows, and currently shoot the Rival Pro.

I believe they are an excellent product, and don't believe that they are overrated, but I do acknowledge that they are overpriced. My Rival Pro set me back $700 for the bare bow. You can probably do better for the buck with other quality brands. 

I have a strong preference for longer axle-to-axle lengths for hunting. They are simply more forgiving. 

Under field conditions, you just can't count on a perfect anchor, perfect torque-free grip, and perfect release each and every time. Regardless of how long the brace height is on those shorter bows, they do torque easier than does a longer bow.

I had my fling with a short speed burner. It was fine under practice conditions, standing in sneakers on level ground, taking my time while wearing civilian clothing in warm weather, etc. It's a different story on a platform, at 18 feet, in an icy crosswind, while wearing 3 layers when you have to launch immediately.

In my mind, my decision to switch to that little speed demon cost me my "buck of a lifetime", a story too long and painful to recount here. Buy what you like, but I always tell my friends to err on the side of the most forgiving setup possible for hunting.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

I strongly agree with Farmlegend. Since I shoot fingers axel to axel was the primary crieria I used when selecting my current bow. <----<<<


----------



## Brock (Oct 27, 2000)

The SQ2 looks like a pretty sweet bow. For my taste it is a little too short though. I shoot a bow thats 36" axle to axle and that is as short as I want to be. My "if I was going to buy another bow" bow for last year was the Matthews Q2XL. Have fun shopping!


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

You know you guys are right. I went back with my decision already made, but they store had the FX, SQ2, and Q2 in stock. I shot all of them and a couple more not listed. For quiet the Sq2 was supreme, but it weighed about 1/2 lb more than the FX. Also the FX is $220 less!

The more I thought about the short axle to axle the more it didn't sound like a good idea to go to such extremes. The actual axle to axle on the Sq2 is 31" even. The FX is 34", while still maintaining a 7.25" brace height. The FX is more of a 'traditional' design, and also my partner owns an FX from last year. I love his bow and the more I weighed in all those factors I purchased the FX. 

It will take a week to get, and I can't wait. The only problem is I am having trouble deciding on arrows and what rest to get. 

I like TM's. My Quiktune 3000 is great, but I think I am going to try a Drop-tine Whisker Bisket--just for something different.


----------



## monsvir (Mar 8, 2001)

sounds like you have narrowed it down a bit.i made a real bad dissision last year all my friends were shooting speed bows you no short axels low brace hight andlite carbon arrows and all were shooting over 300fps well it was fun to shoot at 3-d targets wich is all they do .the only 3-d i shoot has 4 legs and can run 30mph and is the slickest willy in the woods.well after dropping 1200 dollars on a set up i can to the conclusion that these are not hunting bows in any way.after selling this set up for 400 dollars and spending????? got to be carefull wife mite read this,to buy a new bow .ohh one more thing if you look in to it like i have you will find out that 7 out of 10 of these type bow are sent back to the manufactures for warrentie work with in the first six months [ ie warped cams,warped or sprung limbs and even twissted rizers]. i now shoot a 36 inch bow with good brace hight dual cam and it is so much more forgiveing.the reason that people shoot a lot of speed is that judging your yards isnt so cridical but all the head aches that you get isnt worth it and there are not as accurate as to a bow that shoots 250fps and you anly need less than 27 foot ponds of kenitick energy to cleanly havest any whitetail .i belive that your quck tune 3000 is one of the best on the market.as arrows go the first thing a pro shop is going to suggest is carbons i should no i own a dozen of each,if you look closely at the difference betreew a 3-d carbon and a easton grand slam select alliminum the easton are straighter they will fly better becase you can get a better helical because the bigger arround and they hit a lot harder.i think i comes down to this and its only my oppinon if your going to hunt choose a bow that is the most forgiving as possible because one day your going to take a shot from a postion that you never drempt you would take.shot placment is the key a bow that you can pull and hold for a leghnt of timeand not start shaking is one to but most of all noing your yardage and being able to judge it coretly in a instant is the most cridical to me any how .these are my opions and take them as that good luck


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

Thanks for the follow-up Monsvir. Lots of good comments there.

I switched to carbon arrows last season--Beman ICS Hunter 400's. They are very nice. The decision to switch was weighed somewhat on a perception that the carbon would hold up better to abuse. I shoot about 150 arrows a day in the summer. With my aluminum arrows I would have the occasional mistake or robin hood or whatever. I would go through at least a dozen arrows a season that would need to be replaced. Not a big deal right, but I thought that carbons would hold up better. 

Well after a season including some tuning problems, general mistakes, and actually shooting deer I found that I still ended up losing about 7 arrows. Not much of a savings there. And I just didn't like the feel of the arrows. 

My point is that carbons are good for some people. My partner uses carbons exclusively on both his bows. He loves them. I however am so used to shooting 'poles' like 2315 XX78's that I think I am going to go back. 

I just think they retain so much more kinetic energy that they help the broadhead cut through more tissue.


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

I hear ya, Banditto. Used to use carbons myself. Little lightweight Carbon Express's that weighed about 325 grains total including the broadhead.

For the last two years, I've been using those "poles"; 30.5 inch 2315 XX78's, helical fletched with 5" feathers weighing in at nearly 560 grains. Just like you say, I think they hit harder and penetrate better. Every single time I've hit a deer with them the arrow blew clean thru on impact and imbedded itself in the ground. 

I also get superior broadhead flight, something that was a bit inconsistent when I used the carbon arrows.


----------

